# If you had to only use one brand



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Little bit of a fun game

If you had to only use one detailing brand for the rest of your life, to meet all your detailing requirements, and you have to use your own money, what would it be?

You need to cover all the bases but can ignore cloths/towels 

Let's hear em!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Car-Chem!


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Wowo's


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

spxxxx said:


> Wowo's


No clay or fallout remover tho

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Achem or bilthamber yes that's two


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Autosmart


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

chrisc said:


> Achem or bilthamber yes that's two


Not heard much of achem, but Bilt Hamber don't do a glass cleaner

Otherwise BH would be up there :thumb:

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mbs85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Since I rarely need to do any heavy compounding I would go with Carpro.

Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Hereisphilly said:


> No clay or fallout remover tho
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That Fraser is a shirker ... bugger !!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

spxxxx said:


> That Fraser is a shirker ... bugger !!


Haha you got to try harder than that!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Zymol.SJ.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

.
.
.
.
.
<-- <-- need I say more <-- <--


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mbs85 said:


> Since I rarely need to do any heavy compounding I would go with Carpro.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


No glass cleaner again, or clay I don't think

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Sonax for me :thumb:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dodo Juice .


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

easy - Optimum.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Blackfire


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mac1459 said:


> Dodo Juice .


No fallout remover I don't think? Or tar remover?


Bristle Hound said:


> Sonax for me :thumb:


That is a good leftfield choice actually, and I think they cover everything?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

This is harder than I thought ..... I was going to go Zymol even though I'd starve to death .... but they seem to be missing a few things .....

Adams ...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Gyeon for me and happily, i have put my money where my mouth is :thumb:


----------



## JMLOVE (Sep 26, 2012)

Scholl concepts would tick all my boxes.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

spxxxx said:


> This is harder than I thought ..... I was going to go Zymol even though I'd starve to death .... but they seem to be missing a few things .....
> 
> Adams ...


I found it a very fun game when you think hard about

Nope, no tar remover for Adams

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

muzzer said:


> Gyeon for me and happily, i have put my money where my mouth is :thumb:


No qd though..... But they do come close!


JMLOVE said:


> Scholl concepts would tick all my boxes.


Nope, missing a few bits 😁

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Carchem


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

GTechniq. They do everything I need and they do it well.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Gyeon or Dodo, dodo has a fallout remover


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

ah234 said:


> Gyeon or Dodo, dodo has a fallout remover


Which one is that? I had a look and couldn't see one

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Hereisphilly said:


> Which one is that? I had a look and couldn't see one
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Dodo juice have ferrous dueller


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

dodo juice ferrous dueller

Edit: beat me to it


----------



## Moravcik52 (Nov 8, 2016)

Gtechniq.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Scrim-1- said:


> Dodo juice have ferrous dueller





A&J said:


> dodo juice ferrous dueller


Nicely done, learn something new every day

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Autoglym.... :thumb:

Think they cover just about every eventuality including hard ware


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Chemical Guys all the way for me!
Cover every box and more!!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Autoglym.... :thumb:
> 
> Think they cover just about every eventuality including hard ware


Yup, they're another that I had, anyone got any more? Some big brands still not mentioned

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Chemical guys have a somewhat complete range.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

A&J said:


> Chemical guys have a somewhat complete range.


Yup, machines and all

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Probably be AutoSmart for me. Even though I don't own any of their products 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Bilt Hamber - reckon I could use Cleanser Fluid on the glass


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Bilt Hamber - reckon I could use Cleanser Fluid on the glass


Never thought of that actually, good idea :thumb:

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Power maxed is another one on my list, very good products all round

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

No one mentioned Auto finesse yet.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

A&J said:


> No one mentioned Auto finesse yet.


I was waiting for that! Yeah surprisingly absent but covers everything and quite well too

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Meguires for me. :detailer:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sonax for me.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Meguires for me. :detailer:


I was thinking about them but I don't think they do a fallout remover?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> I was thinking about them but I don't think they do a fallout remover?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's probably the only thing they don't do.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Auto Finesse? They do just about everything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbs85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> No glass cleaner again, or clay I don't think
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Eraser for glass, they have clay and polyshave.










Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mbs85 said:


> Eraser for glass, they have clay and polyshave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true, and I guess snow soap works as a prewash if you have very deep pockets

No APC tho I don't think

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mbs85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Very true, and I guess snow soap works as a prewash if you have very deep pockets
> 
> No APC tho I don't think
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No need: tar x and iron x for the outside and inside for the inside. But you got me there wouldn't want to give up Allclean+. 😂😣

Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mbs85 said:


> No need: tar x and iron x for the outside and inside for the inside. But you got me there wouldn't want to give up Allclean+. 😂😣
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


Told you this game isn't as easy as it sounds, yeah apc is useful for degreasing tyres, engine bay's, shuts etc etc

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> No fallout remover I don't think? Or tar remover?
> 
> That is a good leftfield choice actually, and I think they cover everything?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


DJ Tarmalade or there is Supernatural Tar & Glue Remover


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am very happy with Optimum, would be nice to have access to the Pro range though.

As for Meguiars, I would broaden it to their owners 3M. The vast range of products would cover almost every cleaning requirement. No idea if they do a fallout remover but lets face it, they have more than enough capacity and chemists to create one.


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

Fallout remover done. Clay and accessories well that's sorted in a whole new and wonderful way.


----------



## mbs85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Told you this game isn't as easy as it sounds, yeah apc is useful for degreasing tyres, engine bay's, shuts etc etc
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Not only that - very economical cleaner since being able to dilute for different purposes.

Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

If it had to be one brand it would have to be autoglym mainly because they do the full range and it's easy to get locally


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Quite a tough one!

Very impressed with Bouncer products at the moment but until the full range of products is available it would have to be Bilt Hamber


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

chongo said:


> Sonax for me.


another one for Sonax


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Scrim-1- said:


> Dodo juice have ferrous dueller


FD's a great fallout remover. When you look at Dodo juice/supernatural 
They've got it pretty much covered!


Hereisphilly said:


> No fallout remover I don't think? Or tar remover?
> 
> That is a good leftfield choice actually, and I think they cover everything?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





spxxxx said:


> This is harder than I thought ..... I was going to go Zymol even though I'd starve to death .... but they seem to be missing a few things .....
> 
> Adams ...


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Easy answer for me
Looking in my shed

Angelwax


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

DrH said:


> Easy answer for me
> Looking in my shed
> 
> Angelwax


Yes this!

Every Angelwax product I have got has really impressed me! :thumb:


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Gyeon for me


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Gyeon for me too!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Mid you want to remortgage your house or get a huge loan (Polish angel)

Another one which don't have much scope is Muc off ( hoping to review these late next year)


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Autoglym


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Carpro or Bilt Hamber.... I say Carpro because BH doesn't have real polishes.


----------



## zahiry (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm quite surprised anyone hasn't mentioned Autobrite Direct. They everything from pre wash to DA'S

Their products are quality and reasonably priced.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

zahiry said:


> I'm quite surprised anyone hasn't mentioned Autobrite Direct. They everything from pre wash to DA'S
> 
> Their products are quality and reasonably priced.


Because they are mostly s#!t


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Well still sort of new to this but I bought a lot of Autoglym products from Halfords when they had there offer on & its all been really good to use.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

7th page and cant believe im only the 3rd one for Autosmart.
Everything you need and cheaper than chips, AS hands down.


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Wolfgang

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

woodym3 said:


> 7th page and cant believe im only the 3rd one for Autosmart.
> Everything you need and cheaper than chips, AS hands down.


Just bought Autosmart - Tardis, Red 7 & G101 to try next :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

woodym3 said:


> 7th page and cant believe im only the 3rd one for Autosmart.
> Everything you need and cheaper than chips, AS hands down.


Everything in 5L, no retail availability, no ceramic coatings... if you had to stick to one brand, you would be missing out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Gyeon for me!


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Auto Finesse or Bilt Hamber.

Seriously thinking of selling up and going "basic" rather than having 500 pots of stuff I never use..


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Autoglym purely because I've tried most of their products and really like most of them. I've Always been delighted with Gyeon and Auto Finesse but haven't tried enough of their ranges to make that call yet.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

fraser87uk said:


> Fallout remover done. Clay and accessories well that's sorted in a whole new and wonderful way.


Looking forward to this Fraser think I know where you're going due to an instagram post. It's a great idea if it's what I'm thinking :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I do like bilt hamber.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> No fallout remover I don't think? Or tar remover?
> 
> That is a good leftfield choice actually, and I think they cover everything?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tap atalk


sorry mate your wrong DJ do both.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mac1459 said:


> sorry mate your wrong DJ do both.


Yep, people have filled me in on that front :thumb:

Don't know why, I'd just never come across those before

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

EZ CAR CARE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steinlager-M5 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bilt hamber for me  well apart from a good sealant


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

CarPro for me :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Gtechniq for me at them minute but I guess they won't be for everyone as they don't to a traditional type wax. Maybe they should do a hybrid synthetic type thing with some Gtechniq witch craft going off.


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

Agree with the above, Gtechniq takes my first vote but would need a wax! Auto Finesse takes my second vote.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I am a sucker for good marketing so atm it has to be Chemical Guys, although Angel Wax seems to be creeping into the collection slowly.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Lots of goods shouts for various brands. If I had no option but one that covered more or less everything it would have to be Koch Chemie.:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Auto finesse for me, as a whole most of the products work great. 

Plus with all the deals throughout the year, not actually too badly priced.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Gyeon for me.


----------



## the-selkie (May 10, 2014)

Auto finesse for me, or Chemical guys. Both good gear and a pretty much full list of everything needed

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Great thread.

Didn't realise how hard it would be. Looks like Car Chem for me.

Andy


----------



## zahiry (Sep 1, 2016)

A&J said:


> Because they are mostly s#!t


Each to your own I suppose.

Out of curiosity what products have you tried which makes you think that?


----------



## SimplySideways (Aug 1, 2011)

Krystal Kleen Detail Brilliant Products!!!!!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Chemical Guys for me probably


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Bilt Hamber quality goods and reasonably priced


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Bilthamber

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleeBennett (Sep 4, 2016)

Has to be auto finesse


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah Auto Finesse for me, covers all the bases.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Bilt Hamber any day.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is a hard one, after many years of using varying products I've never been able to find one brand that's products tick all the boxes, I currently use 4 different companies products for a maintenence wash and it's only the protection element that I only use one company for


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

This is a tricky one.
When I first came back here after a few years absence I was attracted by AF products.
In the majority, I still like them and their range is phenomenal.
I also like Autoglanz products and EZ Car Care, although the latter appear to have left the forum recently which is a shame.
What I would say is that that although its quite difficult to select one supplier, its quite obvious that a number of them market the same product with different names.


----------



## NateQ (May 3, 2015)

If it had to be one. Valet Pro. I like there products and they have a wide range. But if I were allowed 2 then Bilt Hamber would be top and fill in the gaps with VP stuff, like glass cleaner and trim dressing etc.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Dodo juice all day long! Full range of goodies :thumb:


----------



## Pt59 (Jul 6, 2016)

Pittsy said:


> Autoglym.... :thumb:
> 
> Think they cover just about every eventuality including hard ware


I use mostly Autoglym already, great stuff 👍


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I would say carpro for 90% of my needs, but I couldn't do without other polish/pads


----------



## guth99 (Jan 1, 2017)

auto finesse all day long


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

KKD, i find myself turning to them for most of my detailing needs


----------



## DazVin66 (Jan 1, 2015)

Always find myself going back to Autoglym no matter what else I try.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Gyeon looks like it does most of what I want and very very well. I love Zaino but they don't do fallout removers, otherwise i'd have gone for Zaino.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Autoglym, i compare all other products against theirs and have massive brand loyalty towards them (especially after they kindly did a factory tour for us).


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

AutoGlym, if i was strictly picking just one brand for everything.

The range of chemicals and hard products is wide enough and good enough to do everything to a high standard. It would probably have to include their Pro range tho - not just the retail stuff from Halfords.

Autosmart for a close second place


----------

